# For my Indy Chapter “Pen Pals”



## MRDucks2

Grandkids came up with the Pen Pals and got tickled at themselves. I came up with 4 racks of... wait. Not much left. 





Wait, here are some more... oh, nope. 




They really came off the bone nicely. 




Surely there are some left somewhere...




There are the rest of them!







All for the Grandkids. 



Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dalecamino

Oh Mike!!!! Did you HAVE to make me look at this??  Those kids will sleep well tonight!


----------



## MRDucks2

My oldest Granddaughter couldn’t get off work this weekend to come up when she asked, so she offered to work Labor Day to off today. 

Was real proud of how much she wanted to come see us until I was told she came up with the idea because she didn’t want to miss the ribs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## MRDucks2

Dalecamino said:


> Oh Mike!!!! Did you HAVE to make me look at this?? [emoji39][emoji22] Those kids will sleep well tonight!



Ms Jennifer says she just put 2 gallon bags of them in the fridge, you know where we live and are close enough to run down and you all some!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james

YOU ARE EVIL!!! .

Resulting from my visit in the summer of 2018, and the subsequent lunch:  I do hope you know you are responsible for (1)  The smoker in my garage (your model).  (2)  The 4 (2 gallon) Ziplocks with preseasoned ribs in my freezer awaiting the call to muster this fall.  (3) The 2 (1 gallon) Ziplocks of smoked Salmon that my wifey played with.  (4) The extra lbs around my waist line that I need to lose (you get blamed for everything).

Seriously, I will visit your shop ANYTIME I can.  In addition to some nifty casting and penturning skills, I hope to add to my limited but promising knowledge of barbecue/smoking skills.

So...  Can you dry/stabilize/cast and turn pork ribs???


----------



## Dalecamino

MRDucks2 said:


> Ms Jennifer says she just put 2 gallon bags of them in the fridge, you know where we live and are close enough to run down and you all some!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


Ms Jennifer has a heart of gold!


----------



## MRDucks2

mark james said:


> YOU ARE EVIL!!! [emoji48].
> 
> Resulting from my visit in the summer of 2018, and the subsequent lunch: I do hope you know you are responsible for (1) The smoker in my garage (your model). (2) The 4 (2 gallon) Ziplocks with preseasoned ribs in my freezer awaiting the call to muster this fall. (3) The 2 (1 gallon) Ziplocks of smoked Salmon that my wifey played with. (4) The extra lbs around my waist line that I need to lose (you get blamed for everything).
> 
> Seriously, I will visit your shop ANYTIME I can. In addition to some nifty casting and penturning skills, I hope to add to my limited but promising knowledge of barbecue/smoking skills.
> 
> So... Can you dry/stabilize/cast and turn pork ribs???



I can try, but will have to eat some more tomorrow since I threw all the bones away today. I will be thinking of you, though.[emoji847]


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## MRDucks2

Dalecamino said:


> Ms Jennifer has a heart of gold!



It’s no secret you are special, Chuck. You are Jennifer’s favorite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james

MRDucks2 said:


> I can try, but will have to eat some more tomorrow since I threw all the bones away today. I will be thinking of you, though.[emoji847]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app




Gee, take one for the team!  Much nice Mike.  -  Enjoy.


----------



## Dalecamino

MRDucks2 said:


> It’s no secret you are special, Chuck. You are Jennifer’s favorite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

